

You Don't Know Jack about Shared Variables or Memory Models: Data races are evil - CowboyRobot
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2088916

======
signa11
well, apart from the very aggressive title, i don't see it covering lot of new
ground. seems to be written more for people who don't know memory models
exist.

a slightly older but a _far_ better introduction to the whole thing seems to
be this one: <http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/~sadve/Publications/computer96.pdf>

